# Potential Golf Monthly Website Forum MyGolfRanking league...



## JezzE (Feb 19, 2016)

I donâ€™t know if any of you are aware of MyGolfRanking, but Iâ€™ve been doing a little bit of work for them over the last year. Basically, the service they offer is a free-of-charge ranking system for club golfers devised by the same person who created the system for the World Amateur Golf Rankings used by The R&A and the USGA to rate the worldâ€™s best amateurs.

You can find out more about it hereâ€¦

https://mygolfranking.net/

The free-to-use system has been up and running for three years with over 800 clubs already registered. It uses a playerâ€™s home club competition results, so there are no extra events to play â€“ just your normal competition schedule.

Now, with Mike Harrisâ€™ blessing, MyGolfRanking would like to set up a Golf Monthly Website Forum league, if there is sufficient interest among you good folk!

The idea is that, in a group of keen golfers who donâ€™t actually tee it up competitively with one another that often, it would allow certain individuals to claim â€˜bragging rightsâ€™ based on mathematical certainty rather than potentially overstated hearsay or speculation!

Your home club would ideally need to be registered with MyGolfRanking, who would then automatically be fed the competition results directly when they are processed. However, it may be possible to access your competition results even if your club is not registered.

If you would be interested in taking part, please post below with your name and home club. I will then be able to check whether or not your club is registered. It would also be handy to indicate which results software system your club uses if you happen to know.

You will also need to sign up individually for free via the link below, regardless of whether or not your home club is registeredâ€¦

https://mygolfranking.net/register/

The first year would probably be a little experimental, but if there is enough interest, it could grow into something more down the line, and we may even be able to rustle up some prizes for the end of this season too!

Any queries, post away belowâ€¦


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah, could be interesting!

Matt Wabe
Thetford Golf Club
Intelligent Golf competition system


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2016)

Robin Hopkins (Fish) 
Coventry Golf Club
Club System (HDID)


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 19, 2016)

Me too, my club is on the website.

Simon Betteridge
Royal Winchester GC


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2016)

Tony reed
Ilfracombe golf club
HDID 

Not registered


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 19, 2016)

Mervyn Warriner 
Newark Golf Club
Hdid


----------



## PieMan (Feb 19, 2016)

Paul Little
Bushey Hall GC
HDID


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 19, 2016)

Sam Mendoza 
The players Golf Club 
HDID


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2016)

Phil Coumbe
Leighton Buzzard GC
HDID ( but might be changing )


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 19, 2016)

David Cramphorn
Chelmsford Golf Club
Intelligent Golf competition system


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 19, 2016)

Ben Woodham
Goring & Streatley GC
Intelligent Golf


----------



## drewster (Feb 19, 2016)

Andy Barrett
Elsham GC
HDID


----------



## Tiger (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm in. Every league needs solid foundations to prop it up  Tiger de Souza
Waldringfield Golf Club or Ipswich Golf Club (waiting list dependant)


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 19, 2016)

Jeff Laing
Libbaton GC
Club Systems

Those not in the know, HDID is not your handicap software system, just the web site it publishes too.


----------



## JezzE (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone so far.

I will be monitoring things over the next few days and see where we're at then.

Relatively few home clubs of those who have replied so far are MGR-registered, but we will look to see how we can address that in due course.

Bear with me for a little while as we try to piece it all together!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 19, 2016)

Denis Harvey
Stromness
Handicap Master


----------



## JamesR (Feb 19, 2016)

James Robinson
Kedleston Park Golf Club - doesn't appear to be on the system
Intelligent Golf


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2016)

Martin Bedborough (HomerJSimpson) 
Royal Ascot Golf Club
Club System (HDID)


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 19, 2016)

Ben Gilg
Shifnal 
Club System HDID


----------



## chrisd (Feb 19, 2016)

Chris Dorsett

Ashford (Kent) Golf Club

Club System HDID


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2016)

Ian Murgtroyd
Aylesbury Park
No idea which system we use&#128553;


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Feb 19, 2016)

Steve Sharp

Royal Winchester Golf Club


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 19, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Ian Murgtroyd
Aylesbury Park
No idea which system we use&#63017;
		
Click to expand...

I suspect Club Systems as your on HDID


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 19, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Me too, my club is on the website.

Simon Betteridge
Royal Winchester GC
		
Click to expand...

HandicapMaster software


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2016)

Louise Aspden
Ellesmere
Clubsystems


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 19, 2016)

Paul Murray
Seaham GC
Masterscoreboard


----------



## Jack_bfc (Feb 19, 2016)

Mick Rogers
Lytham Green Drive GC
HDID


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2016)

If they can take Intelligent Golf I'd be up for it.

Sort out once and for all between me and Lincoln Quaker who is the worst scoring golfer on the forum. :fore:


----------



## Odvan (Feb 19, 2016)

Crow said:



			If they can take Intelligent Golf I'd be up for it.

Sort out once and for all between me and Lincoln Quaker who is the worst scoring golfer on the forum. :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I don't quite think this would be necessary Nick. Most of us know already.

It ain't you.

Kendall
Stand GC 
God knows


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I don't quite think this would be necessary Nick. Most of us know already.

It ain't you.

Kendall
Stand GC 
God knows
		
Click to expand...

Stand is on HDID, so Clubsystems.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 19, 2016)

Paul Houghton
New Forest GC
HDID


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 19, 2016)

Mark Johnson
Wharton Park/Enville
Master Scoreboard/HDID


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 19, 2016)

Greig Mitchell
Muckhart Golf Club
HDID


----------



## rickg (Feb 20, 2016)

Rick Garg
The Centurion Club
Intelligent Golf


----------



## Robobum (Feb 20, 2016)

Darren Robison. 
Cirencester GC
Masterscoreboard


----------



## Siren (Feb 20, 2016)

Sounds good
Christopher Milton
Aberdare Golf Club
HDID


----------



## turkish (Feb 20, 2016)

Stuart Wright
East Renfrewshire golf club
HDID


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 20, 2016)

Steve Ashford
Welwyn Garden City GC
HDID


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 20, 2016)

Sounds Good so ive signed up (I think) hope us Irish are included Jezz ?

Bill Martin
Athy Golf Club
HDID (club 2000 possibly )


----------



## JezzE (Feb 20, 2016)

Crow said:



			If they can take Intelligent Golf I'd be up for it.

Sort out once and for all between me and Lincoln Quaker who is the worst scoring golfer on the forum. :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Let us know your details and I'll add you to the list - name and home club, which I'm guessing is Ullesthorpe


----------



## JezzE (Feb 20, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I don't quite think this would be necessary Nick. Most of us know already.

It ain't you.

Kendall
Stand GC 
God knows
		
Click to expand...

Can I get your full name please


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2016)

My name cropped up on their midlothian leaderboard last year which was a bit surprising as I knew nothing about it! I guess the club must have signed up but not told anyone they had done so! Must admit I never managed to get my head round exactly what it was and whether it had any merit as it seemed fairly arbitrary and certainly wasn't a ranking of the best golfers in the area. 

Is it simply based on net scores or is there more to it?


----------



## Crow (Feb 20, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Let us know your details and I'll add you to the list - name and home club, which I'm guessing is Ullesthorpe
		
Click to expand...

You guess correctly Jezz. 

Nick Gould
Ullesthorpe GC
Intelligent Golf


----------



## JezzE (Feb 20, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			My name cropped up on their midlothian leaderboard last year which was a bit surprising as I knew nothing about it! I guess the club must have signed up but not told anyone they had done so! Must admit I never managed to get my head round exactly what it was and whether it had any merit as it seemed fairly arbitrary and certainly wasn't a ranking of the best golfers in the area. 

Is it simply based on net scores or is there more to it?
		
Click to expand...

It is based on net scores and isn't a system to rank the best golfers in the region (generally already done by the area authorities) but ordinary handicap club golfers.

This release that went out early last year explains it more fully...

https://mygolfranking.net/expert-ne...-of-global-rankings-to-golf-clubs-everywhere/


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2016)

JezzE said:



			It is based on net scores and isn't a system to rank the best golfers in the region (generally already done by the area authorities) but ordinary handicap club golfers.

This release that went out early last year explains it more fully...

https://mygolfranking.net/expert-ne...-of-global-rankings-to-golf-clubs-everywhere/

Click to expand...

OK I've read a bit more about it so it's slightly more than just net scores. It includes points for placings in events, modified by the number of competitors.

Might be fun for a forum ranking so put me in...

Karen Ferguson-Snedden
Liberton
Master Scoreboard


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 20, 2016)

Crow said:



			If they can take Intelligent Golf I'd be up for it.

Sort out once and for all between me and Lincoln Quaker who is the worst scoring golfer on the forum. :fore:
		
Click to expand...


I've got that distinction, or I soon will have with the way my golf is at present


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 20, 2016)

Joshua Hibbert
Moor Allerton Golf Club
Not to sure what system they use


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 20, 2016)

Kenny Andrew
Glenbervie GC
HDID


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2016)

Scott Birchall
Davyhulme GC
No idea


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2016)

Ok,

offically last years highest handicap increase on the forum so will it be bottom of the table two years running.

Glyn Roddy
Woodhall Spa
intelligent golf


----------



## Ads749r (Feb 20, 2016)

Adam O'Neil
royal ascot golf club
how did I do.


----------



## fripnchips (Feb 20, 2016)

Philip Ormerod
Royal Ascot Golf Club
How Did I Do


----------



## MikeH (Feb 21, 2016)

Michael Harris
Hartley Wintney
HandicapMaster


----------



## brendy (Feb 21, 2016)

Brendan Nelson
Bangor GC
Masterscoreboard


----------



## Jungle (Feb 21, 2016)

Sounds like good fun.

Brian Laing
Leven thistle golf club
Master scoreboard


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 21, 2016)

Brian Healy
Pumpherston Golf Club
HDID/Club Systems

* I can't register for some reason; seems I've been banned by WangGuard and can't sign up.


----------



## IanG (Feb 21, 2016)

Ian Galbraith
North Berwick Golf Club
Seems to be called 'freetime' from a provider called epicsoftware - whether there is another package hiding underneath I can't tell.


----------



## JezzE (Feb 21, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Brian Healy
Pumpherston Golf Club
HDID/Club Systems

* I can't register for some reason; seems I've been banned by WangGuard and can't sign up. 

Click to expand...

Will feed this back to the MGR guys to see what's what


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Brian Healy
Pumpherston Golf Club
HDID/Club Systems

* I can't register for some reason; seems I've been banned by WangGuard and can't sign up. 

Click to expand...

We have the 1st Blackball &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

&#128521;


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 21, 2016)

Mike Stannard
Blackmoor
Intelligent Golf


----------



## AMcC (Feb 21, 2016)

Alan McCaw
The Irvine Golf Club
HDID


----------



## bigslice (Feb 22, 2016)

David munn
The irvin golf club
Hdid


----------



## bigslice (Feb 22, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Alan McCaw
The Irvine Golf Club
HDID
		
Click to expand...

Have we met


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 22, 2016)

Martyn Vaughan
Chester-le-Street Golf Club


----------



## JezzE (Feb 22, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Brian Healy
Pumpherston Golf Club
HDID/Club Systems

* I can't register for some reason; seems I've been banned by WangGuard and can't sign up. 

Click to expand...

Brian - their website people have suggested there may be some association with your email address, so if you could forward that to me at ellwoodgolfmedia@talktalk.net they will see what they can do


----------



## AMcC (Feb 22, 2016)

bigslice said:



			Have we met

Click to expand...

Not sure. Next time I go I will wear a pink carnation


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 22, 2016)

Steven Kemlo
Scotscraig GC
HDID


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 22, 2016)

Joe Lyons
Cotswold Hills Golf Club
Masterscoreboard


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 23, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Brian - their website people have suggested there may be some association with your email address, so if you could forward that to me at ellwoodgolfmedia@talktalk.net they will see what they can do
		
Click to expand...

Jezz, I've managed to get in with a different email address so all good now.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm signed up
Mark Smith
topbanana1@hotmail.com

My club Brocket Hall hasn't signed up yet


----------



## Canfordhacker (Feb 23, 2016)

Mike Crompton
Dudsbury
No idea


----------



## Region3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gary Mitchell
Beedles Lake
HandicapMaster


----------



## Val (Feb 23, 2016)

Martin Clarke
Easter Moffat GC
HDID


----------



## JezzE (Feb 23, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Jezz, I've managed to get in with a different email address so all good now.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent - good stuff


----------



## IanG (Feb 23, 2016)

Can the system pull results from more than one club? One of my clubs is registered and the other isn't. 
Thanks


----------



## Midnight (Feb 23, 2016)

Guy Hall
East Horton
HDID

Can not register at the moment as it keeps coming up saying, 'Coming soon.' Have tried on tablet and phone.

Will try again tomorrow


----------



## simplyme (Feb 23, 2016)

Allan Young
Elton Furze Golf Club
HDID


----------



## JezzE (Feb 23, 2016)

IanG said:



			Can the system pull results from more than one club? One of my clubs is registered and the other isn't. 
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Will find out for you, Ian, and get back to you


----------



## JezzE (Feb 23, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Guy Hall
East Horton
HDID

Can not register at the moment as it keeps coming up saying, 'Coming soon.' Have tried on tablet and phone.

Will try again tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Are you going in through the right bit, Guy? This link will take you straight to the sign up page...

https://mygolfranking.net/register/

Click on the green 'sign up for the MGR experience' tab.

Seems to be working find at this end


----------



## JezzE (Feb 23, 2016)

IanG said:



			Can the system pull results from more than one club? One of my clubs is registered and the other isn't. 
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Here's the reply, Ian, with the first bit I think addressing the possibility that your other club might register too...

"A player can be ranked twice under the names of the two clubs to which he is a member using the results that he records at each club&#8206;. He cannot use the scores he records at Club A in his ranking at Club B. For league purposes he takes the position that his higher ranking affords him."


----------



## Midnight (Feb 23, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Are you going in through the right bit, Guy? This link will take you straight to the sign up page...

https://mygolfranking.net/register/

Click on the green 'sign up for the MGR experience' tab.

Seems to be working find at this end
		
Click to expand...

Just tried again mate and still comes up the same for me. I will try on a different computer tomorrow. Thanks for your help anyway mate.


----------



## IanG (Feb 23, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Here's the reply, Ian, with the first bit I think addressing the possibility that your other club might register too...

"A player can be ranked twice under the names of the two clubs to which he is a member using the results that he records at each club&#8206;. He cannot use the scores he records at Club A in his ranking at Club B. For league purposes he takes the position that his higher ranking affords him."
		
Click to expand...


ok thanks Jezz, So effectively there are two of me with different rankings. 

Given that quite a few keen golfers are members at more than one club this might be a future feature they wish to look at. 

cheers
Ian


----------



## Jates12 (Feb 24, 2016)

James Yates
Sandbach Golf Club
HDID

This sounds awesome!


----------



## JezzE (Feb 24, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Just tried again mate and still comes up the same for me. I will try on a different computer tomorrow. Thanks for your help anyway mate.
		
Click to expand...

Guy - apparently they have had server issues this morning, so that may have had something to do with it, so maybe worth one my try on your existing machine before trying another?


----------



## JezzE (Feb 24, 2016)

IanG said:



			ok thanks Jezz, So effectively there are two of me with different rankings. 

Given that quite a few keen golfers are members at more than one club this might be a future feature they wish to look at. 

cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Ian - will feed that back to the MGR guys


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Thanks, Ian - will feed that back to the MGR guys
		
Click to expand...

Maybe look at CDH number rather than club results possibly? Cross referencing to give rankings?

Probably a tough crossover for software I suppose.


----------



## peterlav (Feb 24, 2016)

Peter Lavery
Southport & Ainsdale GC
No idea what system (sorry)


----------



## Odvan (Feb 24, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Peter Lavery
Southport & Ainsdale GC
No idea what system (sorry)
		
Click to expand...

Hark at you


----------



## peterlav (Feb 25, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Hark at you 

Click to expand...

I'm dead posh me!!!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 25, 2016)

Jezz, our club is not yet registered, do you need to register separately for mens and ladies sections?


----------



## Senseicads (Feb 25, 2016)

Ian Caddick
Merrist Wood
HDID

Thanks


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 25, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Guy Hall
East Horton
HDID

Can not register at the moment as it keeps coming up saying, 'Coming soon.' Have tried on tablet and phone.

Will try again tomorrow
		
Click to expand...


same problem


----------



## MarkHK (Feb 25, 2016)

Mark Kidston
South Beds Golf Club
HDID


----------



## JezzE (Feb 25, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Jezz, our club is not yet registered, do you need to register separately for mens and ladies sections?
		
Click to expand...

Will find out for you, Louise


----------



## JezzE (Feb 25, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Jezz, our club is not yet registered, do you need to register separately for mens and ladies sections?
		
Click to expand...

Yes is the answer, Louise.


----------



## JezzE (Feb 25, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			same problem
		
Click to expand...

They are trying to get to the bottom of this - will get back to you as soon as I can


----------



## Midnight (Feb 25, 2016)

Tried on another computer, still same issue .


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 25, 2016)

Are we signing up for the MGR experience?


----------



## JezzE (Feb 25, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Tried on another computer, still same issue .
		
Click to expand...

Ditto response to MendieGK, Guy - will update as soon as I can


----------



## JezzE (Feb 25, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Are we signing up for the MGR experience?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one


----------



## JezzE (Feb 25, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Tried on another computer, still same issue .
		
Click to expand...

Just so I can confirm back to the MGR guys, you are clicking on the sign up button on the home page, and then on the green 'sign up for the MGR experience' button on the next page (as per the image I will attempt to attach), and then what happens, or what message are your getting?

Is it the same 'coming soon' message that MendieGK is getting?


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 25, 2016)

Finally got round to signing up, but my club isn't registered. Guess I won't be taking part!


----------



## Midnight (Feb 25, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Just so I can confirm back to the MGR guys, you are clicking on the sign up button on the home page, and then on the green 'sign up for the MGR experience' button on the next page (as per the image I will attempt to attach), and then what happens, or what message are your getting?

Is it the same 'coming soon' message that MendieGK is getting?
	View attachment 18582

Click to expand...


Hi mate,

Yea I get that screen , then it comes up with the create a account. Then when you you put all your details in and finish the sign up by ticking the terms and conditions bit. Just under there it says complete sign up. As soon as you click that it keeps saying 'coming soon'.

I have tried on my phone and tablet and no joy.
I may be doing something wrong as I know you are well aware me and technology don't mix &#128513;


----------



## louise_a (Feb 25, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Yes is the answer, Louise.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Jezz


----------



## JezzE (Feb 26, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Finally got round to signing up, but my club isn't registered. Guess I won't be taking part!
		
Click to expand...

Bear with it for a little while.

I know they are managing to work through things via various means, but if anyone feels in a position to ask their club if they would consider signing up, that could expedite matters. I know Fish has done so via Twitter this morning, so thank you for that!

They have also said to me that of those not yet featuring on the 'work in progress' GM forum rankings on their website (link below), if you were able to advise me of the last date on which you returned a qualifying score that could help them track things down more quickly.

https://mygolfranking.net/corporate-players/?corporate=MGR+Golf+Monthly+Forum&submit=

Thanks everyone - it might be a bit of a slow-burn scenario on this one for the next month or so, but hopefully we'll have things kicked into shape in time for the start of the serious golf season


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2016)

Val said:



			Maybe look at CDH number rather than club results possibly? Cross referencing to give rankings?

Probably a tough crossover for software I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

A huge design error if they aren't using CDH numbers already. The only explanation might be if they couldn't access that data for some reason. In my case I registered under my married name but appear on the rankings for my club under my old name. Any new results will come through under the new name so probably comes out in the wash but it's a tad unfortunate.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 26, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Bear with it for a little while.

I know they are managing to work through things via various means, but if anyone feels in a position to ask their club if they would consider signing up, that could expedite matters. I know Fish has done so via Twitter this morning, so thank you for that!

They have also said to me that of those not yet featuring on the 'work in progress' GM forum rankings on their website (link below), if you were able to advise me of the last date on which you returned a qualifying score that could help them track things down more quickly.

https://mygolfranking.net/corporate-players/?corporate=MGR+Golf+Monthly+Forum&submit=

Thanks everyone - it might be a bit of a slow-burn scenario on this one for the next month or so, but hopefully we'll have things kicked into shape in time for the start of the serious golf season 

Click to expand...

I had an email from a 'David Moir' late last night after registration.  He asked me to contact my Secretary, which I have done, and my Secretary is now looking into this.  No other clubs in Norfolk are signed up, so we could be pioneering the way for the County!


----------



## Guvnor2013 (Feb 27, 2016)

Peter Jones
North Manchester Golf Club
Master Scoreboard


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 27, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Just so I can confirm back to the MGR guys, you are clicking on the sign up button on the home page, and then on the green 'sign up for the MGR experience' button on the next page (as per the image I will attempt to attach), and then what happens, or what message are your getting?

Is it the same 'coming soon' message that MendieGK is getting?
	View attachment 18582

Click to expand...

Mine was only coming up on my phone. On a PC it was ok.


----------



## JezzE (Feb 28, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Mine was only coming up on my phone. On a PC it was ok.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, so you're successfully signed up now?


----------



## stevelev (Feb 28, 2016)

Steve Lever
Eccleston Park Golf Club
HDID


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 1, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Okay, so you're successfully signed up now?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate I am.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Not read much of this thread, so apologies if ive missed something.

Dave McMahon
Aintree gc
Intelligent golf


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 1, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Okay, so you're successfully signed up now?
		
Click to expand...

Just to complicate things, I too am getting coming soon page, the same as others.

Is it only availible to sign up via pc/laptop. Im using a tablet. 

Thanks :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm now in 

I'm having a few teething problems though


----------



## JezzE (Mar 1, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I'm now in 

I'm having a few teething problems though 

Click to expand...

Okay - keep us posted of any problems


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 2, 2016)

Rob Berry
Oake Manor
HDID


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 2, 2016)

Puzzled to how it is going to work without the club being registered?


----------



## JezzE (Mar 2, 2016)

sportsbob said:



			Puzzled to how it is going to work without the club being registered?
		
Click to expand...

As per the OP, it's not 100% certain that we will be able to get everyone signed up, but they are certainly going to try, and are having some success with other HDID clubs


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2016)

JezzE said:



			As per the OP, it's not 100% certain that we will be able to get everyone signed up, but they are certainly going to try, and are having some success with other HDID clubs
		
Click to expand...

I've just had an updated look and can see my club (Coventry) must now be registered as it's showing a Stableford comp on the 20th Feb with all the runners & riders given points, however, I won that competition and it would seem I'm the only player missing in the list, and as such, the rankings 

I am showing in the October 2015 medal though so I only have those points plus the bonus points associated to me?


----------



## Odvan (Mar 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've just had an updated look and can see my club (Coventry) must now be registered as it's showing a Stableford comp on the 20th Feb with all the runners & riders given points, however, I won that competition and it would seem I'm the only player missing in the list, and as such, the rankings 

I am showing in the October 2015 medal though so I only have those points plus the bonus points associated to me?
		
Click to expand...

My Club is also now showing.

When you skim through the regions there is also a 'GM Forum' region in there. JezzE's masterplan is coming together.... :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			My Club is also now showing.

When you skim through the regions there is also a 'GM Forum' region in there. JezzE's masterplan is coming together.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

lol check out the leaderboard!

https://mygolfranking.net/corporate-players/?corporate=MGR+Golf+Monthly+Forum&submit=

Read it and weep boys!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2016)

Will it start from the beginning of the year ? Only two results from my club one from September and one from the other week ?


----------



## JezzE (Mar 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			My Club is also now showing.

When you skim through the regions there is also a 'GM Forum' region in there. JezzE's masterplan is coming together.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We are gradually getting there, but please bear with us...!


----------



## JezzE (Mar 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've just had an updated look and can see my club (Coventry) must now be registered as it's showing a Stableford comp on the 20th Feb with all the runners & riders given points, however, I won that competition and it would seem I'm the only player missing in the list, and as such, the rankings 

I am showing in the October 2015 medal though so I only have those points plus the bonus points associated to me?
		
Click to expand...

Trying to find out what might have happened here for you, Fish - will get back to you.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Trying to find out what might have happened here for you, Fish - will get back to you.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will it start from the beginning of the year ? Only two results from my club one from September and one from the other week ?
		
Click to expand...

It's already started Phil - you are 11th!! :whoo:

Actually I don't know. There haven't been any qualifiers at my home club since early October. You'd guess it must be some sort of rolling cycle with higher weighting given to more recent results? I think the fact that we've been registered on it for most of last year has given me a wee bit of a head start on some of you....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's already started Phil - you are 11th!! :whoo:

Actually I don't know. There haven't been any qualifiers at my home club since early October. You'd guess it must be some sort of rolling cycle with higher weighting given to more recent results? I think the fact that we've been registered on it for most of last year has given me a wee bit of a head start on some of you....
		
Click to expand...

11th ? From just two results ? :whoo:

Should be good fun then 

Some cheeky side bets for H4H


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			lol check out the leaderboard!

https://mygolfranking.net/corporate-players/?corporate=MGR+Golf+Monthly+Forum&submit=

Read it and weep boys!!!
		
Click to expand...

7th, Close the Comp now, that's the best I'll do&#128516;


----------



## Region3 (Mar 2, 2016)

Has anyone figured out how to tell the 'system' that the player in my golf clubs list with my name is me? 

ive read that back ^ and it doesn't make sense but can't think of a better way to put it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry if I have missed it but how are the points worked out seeing as Karen score 700+ more points than me[I was crap though].


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, now I've seen my name on the leaderboard, I declare this idea AWESOME!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 2, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry if I have missed it but how are the points worked out seeing as Karen score 700+ more points than me[I was crap though].
		
Click to expand...

No idea Tony but my 150 is from one round where I had a nett 70 , so in the dark with you


----------



## JezzE (Mar 2, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Has anyone figured out how to tell the 'system' that the player in my golf clubs list with my name is me? 

ive read that back ^ and it doesn't make sense but can't think of a better way to put it. 

Click to expand...

You're right - it doesn't make sense 

Please explain and I will investigate whatever the problem might be, although not sure what it might be as your name is up there with a ranking and a points total?


----------



## JezzE (Mar 2, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry if I have missed it but how are the points worked out seeing as Karen score 700+ more points than me[I was crap though].
		
Click to expand...

Check out the How it Works section...

https://mygolfranking.net/how-it-works/

And the FAQs...

https://mygolfranking.net/how-it-works/frequently-asked-questions/


----------



## JezzE (Mar 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've just had an updated look and can see my club (Coventry) must now be registered as it's showing a Stableford comp on the 20th Feb with all the runners & riders given points, however, I won that competition and it would seem I'm the only player missing in the list, and as such, the rankings 

I am showing in the October 2015 medal though so I only have those points plus the bonus points associated to me?
		
Click to expand...

Sorted


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2016)

Jezz there appears to be a good number of comps missing that I have played ? Only two registered ? One in September and one In Feb - about 4 inbetween missing ?


----------



## JezzE (Mar 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Jezz there appears to be a good number of comps missing that I have played ? Only two registered ? One in September and one In Feb - about 4 inbetween missing ?
		
Click to expand...

Will feed that back


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2016)

Jezz, I'm over the moon with it and looking forward to the season, thanks for putting this up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Will feed that back
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - looks like this could be a great idea that could produce some great little comps

Edit : are the GM guys joining in as well ?


----------



## JezzE (Mar 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers - looks like this could be a great idea that could produce some great little comps

Edit : are the GM guys joining in as well ?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, on both counts.

I'm hoping that Mike's name will appear some time tomorrow - fingers crossed not above me though!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Hopefully, on both counts.

I'm hoping that Mike's name will appear some time tomorrow - fingers crossed not above me though!
		
Click to expand...

Now that could be worth a lot of kudos in the office 

Would be worth running a little book on who would be top dog :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2016)

Should there not be a single start date, my first comp is showing as October but now people are enquiring about September, if it's a numbers game surely there has to a be a single start date or the points gained mean nothing!?


----------



## JezzE (Mar 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Should there not be a single start date, my first comp is showing as October but now people are enquiring about September, if it's a numbers game surely there has to a be a single start date or the points gained mean nothing!?
		
Click to expand...

It's a rolling thing and the first year, as suggested in the OP, will be experimental, so please bear with it. Normally, if a club signed up there would be a set starting date from when the club signed up, which would be the same for all club members, but with everyone coming from different clubs - some of whom have been signed up for ages - it's not quite so easy


----------



## Region3 (Mar 2, 2016)

JezzE said:



			You're right - it doesn't make sense 

Please explain and I will investigate whatever the problem might be, although not sure what it might be as your name is up there with a ranking and a points total?
		
Click to expand...

I've written and re-written this multiple times and it's still gibberish, but this is the best I can do. 


My profile page...




The page of the "me" in my golf club's player list...





It looks like they are being treated as 2 separate people, one registered and one not.

I'm asking if I can tell the system that the unregistered player in the second pic is me, so the events etc appear on my page?

If I'm still not explaining very well it doesn't matter. Maybe I'm misunderstanding how the site works.


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I've written and re-written this multiple times and it's still gibberish, but this is the best I can do. 


My profile page...

View attachment 18630


The page of the "me" in my golf club's player list...

View attachment 18631


It looks like they are being treated as 2 separate people, one registered and one not.

I'm asking if I can tell the system that the unregistered player in the second pic is me, so the events etc appear on my page?

If I'm still not explaining very well it doesn't matter. Maybe I'm misunderstanding how the site works.
		
Click to expand...

I understand your frustration, I'm not finding it very easy to navigate around the site, I can find my club now and see my name listed within it and being awarded points etc, but I'm not sure if I still need to register with my own club? It allows me to start the registration process but I've never "sent" it yet, as I'm unsure if I need to? 

It's also like in my profile if I select my groups or my clubs nothing comes up, yet I'm in the GM Gtoup and can be seen in my Coventry GC!  

I know and understand it may be all because of work in progress but it makes it all a little difficult to follow & understand at the minute. 

I've never found how to get to that GM page, I have to use Karen's link.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			I understand your frustration, I'm not finding it very easy to navigate around the site, I can find my club now and see my name listed within it and being awarded points etc, but I'm not sure if I still need to register with my own club? It allows me to start the registration process but I've never "sent" it yet, as I'm unsure if I need to?
		
Click to expand...

I think I've done that, but I don't know if the request is sent to my club or the MGR team.

I'll just go with the flow. It'll probably be around May/June by the time I've played enough counting events to see where I stand anyway.


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I think I've done that, but I don't know if the request is sent to my club or the MGR team.

I'll just go with the flow. It'll probably be around May/June by the time I've played enough counting events to see where I stand anyway.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I didn't follow through with sending the request, I wasn't sure where it went or if it could duplicate anything already done!

I think the only thing you can take any notice of is the points at your club currently as the GM "league" is distorted by variable start dates!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 3, 2016)

I seem to be in 3rd place somehow, I'm guessing it has carried over my points from last season as the last medal I played would have been September I think.

I think I might just declare now as I doubt I'll be there at the end of the season.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			That's why I didn't follow through with sending the request, I wasn't sure where it went or if it could duplicate anything already done!
		
Click to expand...

I'm more of a _"press the button, worry about it later"_ kind of guy.


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 3, 2016)

Jezz are you adding us the forum corporate group or is there another way for us to do add ourselves, I have hunted and hunted and cannot see how to request being added to MGR Golf Monthly Forum


----------



## MikeH (Mar 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've just had an updated look and can see my club (Coventry) must now be registered as it's showing a Stableford comp on the 20th Feb with all the runners & riders given points, however, I won that competition and it would seem I'm the only player missing in the list, and as such, the rankings 

I am showing in the October 2015 medal though so I only have those points plus the bonus points associated to me?
		
Click to expand...

most unlike you to have technical issues Robin


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 3, 2016)

Brian Tracy
Weybrook Park
HDID

Will go and register when I get a few mins


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2016)

MikeH said:



			most unlike you to have technical issues Robin 

Click to expand...

Wasn't me this time guv


----------



## JezzE (Mar 3, 2016)

sportsbob said:



			Jezz are you adding us the forum corporate group or is there another way for us to do add ourselves, I have hunted and hunted and cannot see how to request being added to MGR Golf Monthly Forum
		
Click to expand...

You can't - they need to do that, but it's not as straightforward with unregistered clubs as with those who are registered with MGR.

They are working through the HDID clubs, but if you were able to let me know when you played your last qualifying comp, that might expedite things.


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 3, 2016)

JezzE said:



			You can't - they need to do that, but it's not as straightforward with unregistered clubs as with those who are registered with MGR.

They are working through the HDID clubs, but if you were able to let me know when you played your last qualifying comp, that might expedite things.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jezz - 25 September (which was a shocker) and before that 21st August (which was moderate). Can you ask them to get rid of 'Oake Manor2' as I believe I generated that by mistake having not seen the club on their previously - sorry


----------



## JT77 (Mar 3, 2016)

James Taylor
Galgorm Castle (registered)
Master scoreboard 
I have also registered 
Thanks


----------



## JezzE (Mar 4, 2016)

FYI for everyone, we are still working things out on various fronts, e.g. trying to establish whether we are able to have set start and finish dates, or a rolling start, which would even itself out by the end of the year given that it's done on a 52-week cycle

I'm leaning towards the former now as I've just noticed that Mike is a new entry straight into the top 10 

But we will let you know in due course

In the meantime, if anyone from an HDID club not yet signed up to MGR has entered but not yet appeared, if you let me know the date of your last qualifying comp, that will apparently make it significantly easier.

Finally, for those querying how to get to see what are still very provisional rankings...

From the rankings tab select 'Corporate'

Then select 'MGR Golf Monthly Forum' from the pull-down menu and click on 'search'

The rankings sit below the video and intro para that then appear


----------



## chrisd (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Jezz, I played a qualifier at Ashford (Kent) Golf Club on Wednesday 2nd March.  I'm Chris Dorsett - I hope that this helps


----------



## JezzE (Mar 4, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Hi Jezz, I played a qualifier at Ashford (Kent) Golf Club on Wednesday 2nd March.  I'm Chris Dorsett - I hope that this helps
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Chris - you're already mid-table in 26th place


----------



## JezzE (Mar 4, 2016)

sportsbob said:



			Thanks Jezz - 25 September (which was a shocker) and before that 21st August (which was moderate). Can you ask them to get rid of 'Oake Manor2' as I believe I generated that by mistake having not seen the club on their previously - sorry
		
Click to expand...

They tell me this is now sorted


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Jezz, without reading back through all the posts. I have registered my interest but note my club is not included on the website? What can I do?


----------



## JezzE (Mar 4, 2016)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Jezz, without reading back through all the posts. I have registered my interest but note my club is not included on the website? What can I do?
		
Click to expand...

We're still trying to work things out with Intelligent Golf clubs, as my understanding is that unlike HDID, it's harder to access all clubs' results if you're a member of an Intelligent Golf club.

I will keep you posted as things develop


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 4, 2016)

JezzE said:



			We're still trying to work things out with Intelligent Golf clubs, as my understanding is that unlike HDID, it's harder to access all clubs' results if you're a member of an Intelligent Golf club.

I will keep you posted as things develop
		
Click to expand...

Ok great. Thanks for the update


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Jezz, I've just noticed I was in another stableford comp in-between the 2 dates I already have processed, it was on the 10th October, I'm not having MH sneaking above me :smirk:


----------



## seteefeet (Mar 4, 2016)

Ron Boulton
Sandwell Park Golf Club


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 4, 2016)

JezzE said:



			They tell me this is now sorted
		
Click to expand...

Jezz, Oake Manor 2 has now gone thanks. Will see if I ever get onto the bottom of the GM forum list


----------



## chrisd (Mar 4, 2016)

JezzE said:



			Thanks, Chris - you're already mid-table in 26th place 

Click to expand...

Cheers Jezz - hopefully onwards and upwards !


----------



## IainP (Mar 4, 2016)

Iain Palk
Carswell Golf & Country Club
HDID


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 4, 2016)

Keeps telling me time trial has expired and to create an account. Try to create an account and it is a nightmare. Worst website I have used for a long time. Fact it doesn't work properly on mobile devices...


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 5, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			Brian Tracy
Weybrook Park
HDID

Will go and register when I get a few mins
		
Click to expand...

cant see any entry, my last qualifier was 15th November


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2016)

Being a Tech Numpty, I think I've signed up but I'm not showing on the GM list..
Last comp was 2 December 2015....
Anything else needed..?


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well I turned up yesterday, is there a thread for that!?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah! Just not this one...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Mar 6, 2016)

2nd......better screenshot that!


----------



## JezzE (Mar 6, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Being a Tech Numpty, I think I've signed up but I'm not showing on the GM list..
Last comp was 2 December 2015....
Anything else needed..?
		
Click to expand...

Will forward this comp date on


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2016)

Sitting in 1st place in my clubs ranking and 4th in the GM Forum League, well it is #YOTF &#128526;&#128077;&#127948;


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 14, 2016)

Was there ever any progress on the issue for clubs using Intelligent Golf?


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Apr 15, 2016)

Not too sure how this works but, looks like I am now in first place


----------



## JezzE (May 10, 2016)

Quick update on this...

About 50 or so who expressed an interest are now signed up to the rankings, but unfortunately it has proved difficult to progress some of the others, primarily those who are members of IntelligentGolf software clubs.

Unfortunately providing a club's competition results automatically to an outside party is not something IG is looking to do right now, although it would still be possible if the individual clubs were willing to forward a csv file of comp results to MGR. However, I appreciate this is not something everyone would be willing to ask their club to consider.

In light of this, I think we will just leave it ticking over in the background for this season, and re-evaluate later in the year pending any future developments.

I hope it will still add a bit of competitive interest to the season for those that we have been able to get signed up


----------

